# Winehouse: Millionen-Angebot für Buch



## Tokko (23 Apr. 2008)

*Winehouse: Millionen-Angebot für Buch*

* Amy Winehouse und ihrem Ehemann Blake Fielder-Civil sind angeblich zwei Millionen Dollar für ein Buch über ihre Ehe angeboten worden. *





* Winehouse: Millionen-Angebot für Buch


Amy Winehouse und ihrem Ehemann Blake Fielder-Civil sind angeblich zwei Millionen Dollar für ein Buch über ihre Ehe angeboten worden. Die "Rehab"-Sängerin steht Berichten zufolge mit dem Penguin-Verlag in Verhandlungen, nachdem ihr inhaftierter Ehemann der Idee zustimmte. Ein Insider zur britischen Zeitung "The Sun": "Sie sind bereit, dass es ganz ungeschminkt wird." Fielder-Civil sitzt seit November wegen Vorwürfen der Körperverletzung und Rechtsbehinderung im Londoner Pentonville Gefängnis in Untersuchungshaft.
*
Quelle :
www.freenet.de


----------



## maierchen (24 Apr. 2008)

Ob die es schon in Drogen umgerechnet hat?
:thx:Tokko!


----------



## datatwo (12 Mai 2008)

Wird wohl ne Grauchsanweisung zum richtigen kiffen.


----------

